# homelite weed eater



## Joe Shoe (Aug 30, 2007)

I have an older Homelite wees eater. It has a walb carb. I bought a rebuild kit for it, and thought it went easy. It runs good now. but gas is running out the bottom of the carb. I have had it back apart 3 times and can not figure out whre I screwed up. I am sure it is in the main needle/jet but it appears to only go back together one way. Thanks Joel


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

if the carb is a WT model, take a straightedge and make sure the "float" part is flush with the carb

if it is, are you sure you didn't get the gas lines backwords?


----------



## Joe Shoe (Aug 30, 2007)

hoses should be right as I left one on the carb when I took it off so I had no options when I put it back together. So the small sheet of material with the "button"on it that would accuate the needle lever must be level across? The gas is flowing out a small hole in the bottom plate, that looks like it would be an overflow. Is the bottom "sheet" material supposed to keep the gas from getting to the overflow. It seems that the needle is not closing completely. Thanks Joel.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Did you check the squeeze bulb?
They can crack along the edge where the flange tightens against it..

Scott


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Put the original metering arm back in unless it was very worn, it has the proper height setting. Have a good one. Geo


----------

